# Dinan Badge - Yes or No?



## fso_BamBam (Dec 9, 2002)

No flames please, I'm just soliciting the opinion on the forum, sort of an informal poll. After my recent set of Dinan upgrades, I naturally qualified for the badge, and today the badge arrived in the mail. However, I'm debating whether I should put it on. What do you all think? I don't think there are many Dinan folks on this board, but feel free to share your opinion, anyway.

Apparently, the badge goes on the right side of the trunk, replacing the existing "330ci" stock badge. I've seen several Dinan cars around here, some have done exactly that, others have kept the stock badge, and put the Dinan badge across from it, on the left side of the trunk. I think both look OK to me, it doesn't look cluttered with two badges back there. 

I'm not much of a "looks" kind of person. When my Type-R needed a paint job, they took the stickers out, and I never bothered putting them back on. I think the car looks better without them. That's why I'm trying see what others might think in this case.

Right now, I'd say I'm 50-50.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

No badges. Keep them wondering.


----------



## shizat63 (Feb 14, 2002)

It's your car, put whatever you want on trunk, just as you don't slap an M3 on her.

I'm putting ZHP on my boot :eeps:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

shizat63 said:


> It's your car, put whatever you want on trunk...


:stupid:


----------



## wookiehoth (Jun 14, 2003)

My opinion is NO.

I drive a normal factory-spec 330 Ci with only one mod - the M3 anti-roll bar in the engine compartment. Even with such a common vehicle (where I live, almost everyone and their cousins have one), I still get a bunch of those 2-bit teenagers (or twenty-somethingers) wanting to race me from one stoplight to another, challengers include anything from a Honda civic with tailpipes the size of the Alaska oil pipe to H2s with spinners. On the other hand, whenever I drive my E320, I don't get that "ooo, you drive a bimmer; good, by beating you, that means I am a superior driver" thing.

So why do you want to make yourself a bigger target than you already are ?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Whatever floats your boat. Based on what you've invested in the mods, you certainly can't be accused of posing.

Alex


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

KrisL said:


> No badges. Keep them wondering.


:stupid:


----------



## NetEngWiz (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought about the Dinan package and if I go ahead with it I wont be installing the Dinan badge. I dont like how it looks and most people don't know what it means anyway.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

A local had his Dinan badge removed with a screwdriver by some dip who wanted the badge for his or her own car. Something to consider...


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

sleeper.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I understand the sleeper camp, but I would put it on if it was me...on the left side of the trunk. You have earned the right to the badge, and as an enthusiast I like seeing cars with the badge, makes them stand out from the ordinary. Downside is, unless the car has differences that can be see easily, you don't know if it is a legit badging or some yahoo that got it off e-bay.


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

KrisL said:


> No badges. Keep them wondering.


Did you order with no badge or remove it? If so, how do you remove the badge,.

oh and in case you did not guess my vote yet, no to the badge.


----------



## fso_BamBam (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks for the responses. To reply to some of the points made, I really no worries about becoming a target for ricers. Maybe because of where I live, I don't run into that stuff very often.

Also, the exhaust tips are a fairly good clue that my badge is for real, and not a knock-off from ebay. Everything else is under the hood, but I have no worries about being a fake.

And yes, I will have to watch where I park if I install it, I've also heard people getting their badges pulled. :thumbdwn: 

Still pondering my options. I might magnetize it, put in on for a while, see if I like it. Then, it would be easy to take it off, or make it permanent.


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Blax said:


> ...how do you remove the badge...


Dental floss. Nope, I am not kidding.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Blax said:


> Did you order with no badge or remove it? If so, how do you remove the badge,.
> 
> oh and in case you did not guess my vote yet, no to the badge.


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70212


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70212


Thanks Alex!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Dinan....on the left...not slanted, but aligned is ACCEPTABLE.....then I will wave to you....as a BMW enthusiast....

:thumbup: 

where is your model badge...did you debadge this....


----------



## SonTon2003 (Nov 22, 2004)

yes left side.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

I think it is a matter of your own personal sense of style. Different strokes for different folks. 

Personally, my vote goes for no.


----------

